# George'e sore bits



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Noticed last night that Georges sad sack looks a quite red (it 10 days since he had his bits off) put some sudocrem on them last night still looks abit sore this morning, will have to monitor and take him to vets if no better


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Noticed last night that Georges sad sack looks a quite red (it 10 days since he had his bits off) put some sudocrem on them last night still looks abit sore this morning, will have to monitor and take him to vets if no better


Does it feel warm to the touch? Jake was totally fine after 5 days. I would definitely have him seen if it does not get better soon. (of course i am a super worrier so I would have had him seen already )


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is he licking the area if so try to stop him that could be just aggravating it


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Give it a couple of days to see improvement, it not then ready up to the vet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go to the vet.. Wouldn't expect new onset of wound infection at 10 days if all is healing well. Not much point putting it off, especially for peace of mind.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks all George is ok, kept an eye on him and all is fine no infection just think he over done it jumping:jumping: and running about like they do. Does'nt help with the hot weather either plus as we all know its hard to keep a cockapoo quiet?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

O am so glad that your handsome little man is doing so well. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

